# Very Good Documentary's One from America and Europe



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiOeaa44a-Y (America One)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjef4QiKWfg (Europe One)

Watch both and look at the differences.

Mr. Buzzy Bee


----------

